# Wlad vs Pulev - Clinch-by-Clinch



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Better than a RbR, I think.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That Ukraian anthem is catchy, but just once I'd like to see the big guy saluted by the Beatles' "Octopuss's Garden."


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's get ready to gggrrraaaapppplllle!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tony Weeks getting his "TKO" on ....... (He been practicing that early jump-in all month. Dude has SKILLS.)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitschko by KO before the 11th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let the clinching begin...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That didn't take long.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Kill yourself Wladimir, you disgrace


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, that works too. An early KO means we won't have to deal with these endless clinches.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't know why Pulev keeps his right so far from his face. 

Two ow knockdowns and Wlad immediately goes for the clinch. Real ATG's go for the KO.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Pulev looked like he hurt wald. Then he went down :lol:.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Was gonna say it looked like Wladimir was hurt by that jab but it's moot...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck Wlad was hurt from a jab in the beginning


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What a fucking joke of a fight. What a bum Pulev is. Utter utter tomato can just like I said from the start.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is Povetkin all over again.


Props to tony Weeks, though. He could have called it off there. It would have been BS, but it would have flown.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at Pulev. Boxes like a fucking kangaroo! Disgrace. Wlad is a disgrace and a joke too. Worst fighter in the world to watch after Andre Ward. No doubt about it.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

JMP said:


> *Well, that works too.* An early KO means we won't have to deal with these endless clinches.


:lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

The sooner Wladimir retires or gets knocked the fuck out, the better for boxing. I won't miss him at all when he calls it a career.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ref should have stopped it really.


Remind me again why Wlad is allowed to duck Chisora and Joshua?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Starting to devolve not a typical Wlad clinch fest. He knows he has the lead, now he'll hug until the bell or Pulev finally drops.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

^ Miserable cunts, the lot of you


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Abysmal 2nd round.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I love how Pulev rabbit punches Wlad and leans on him when he clinches that's what all opponents should have done


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Quick:

Imagine that it's not Pulev in there right now, but Wilder.


:hey


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Pulev is terrible. The fuck is going on with his right hand? He holds it in a weird position.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> Look at Pulev. Boxes like a fucking kangaroo! Disgrace. Wlad is a disgrace and a joke too. Worst fighter in the world to watch after Andre Ward. No doubt about it.


Agreed. Pulev's defense is abysmal.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This looks like two schoolgirls having a pillow fight.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Wlad is popping right now. Incredible power in both hands, FACT


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Pulev getting his shit pushed in


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Let's go champ! It's Briggs!! :lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Wladimir is a damn octopus, but man, does he have power.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Pulev is super open for leaping left hooks and long straights. If he'd just throw his right because offensively he gives Wlad trouble


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev is game. He's throwing some nice shots, but Wlad is the superior outside fighter.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

He's making Wlad look good :lol:


----------



## MrK (Jul 26, 2012)

http://gfycat.com/ScornfulSmoothCicada


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wladimir hits hard. Fuck.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Pulev bounced back well through that round


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Have either of these dudes heard of a damn uppercut.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wlad is clinching an awful lot considering he's fighting at outside boxer like Pulev. It might really be his age hes starting to show it an has to clinch to compensate.
Wilder might beat him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pulev has some amazing recovery abilities. Damn, I keep thinking it's over everytime he goes down.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"Alfred Abraham, from Romania"


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Albert Abraham from Romania...idiot Lampley


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pulev can't even SPELL "defense."


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Death by a thousand check hooks


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It's over. Wlad is a crazy hard puncher. Fuck, his power is amazing.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Josua will spark wlad


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a monster left hook. Damn.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

first time ive enjoyed watching wlads fight :lol:

that was an awesome left hook


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus. Wlad annihilated him.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Was that Vitali's misses shouting at Briggs?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

KLITSCHKO!!!!!! 

Picture perfect floyd Patterson left hook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell Wlads embarrassing, Joshua will murder him in one


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, gotta' hand it to Wlad.

Pulev was way outclassed, and there was some early crap, but thanks to Tony Weeks they actually had to fight, and shades of the old Wlad came out.


Not bad, big guy, not bad.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wlad is one of the greatest heavyweights in history.


----------



## MrK (Jul 26, 2012)

The KO

http://gfycat.com/ParchedSoftAngelwingmussel


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, gotta' hand it to Wlad.
> 
> Pulev was way outclassed, and there was some early crap, but thanks to Tony Weeks they actually had to fight, and shades of the old Wlad came out.
> 
> Not bad, big guy, not bad.


Wilder is fucking rubbish you biased waster.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

[HR][/HR]That was actually pretty good. The clinch 10 seconds in had me thinking "here we go again" but no. He was outside fir the most part.

And and that finishing hook was amazing.

still, Pulev's hand positioning baffles me. Now many left hands to the face does it take to bring that thing in bad give yourself a little defense?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

People surprised at Wlads left hook? Seriously?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Fucking hell Wlads embarrassing, Joshua will murder him in one


I'll have what you're smoking. Fucking madman. :lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't stand Wlad but that is how you knock someone out with a left hook. Il give him that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Wilder is fucking rubbish you biased waster.


Wilder will remove Wlad's head from his neck.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Oli said:


> Can't stand Wlad but that is how you knock someone out with a left hook. Il give him that.


He impressed me for once and so did a wlad ref


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> People surprised at Wlads left hook? Seriously?


I'm surprised pulev kept his right hand so wide?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wilder will remove Wlad's head from his neck.


:lol: You are gonna' be so disappointed when Wilder is proven to be a poor mans Michael Grant.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> He impressed me for once and so did a wlad ref


An American ref.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Oli said:


> Can't stand Wlad but that is how you knock someone out with a left hook. Il give him that.


Not the first time.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Props. He destroyed him. He actually had to get aggressive.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Fucking hell Wlads embarrassing, Joshua will murder him in one


Commit suicide. You're no boxing fan.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Let Briggs into the ring


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Wladimir forced to fight and the result was fantastic and a fair fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine if Tony Weeks had reff'd the Povetkin fight?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Wlad is one of the greatest heavyweights in history.


Based on what? You know less than nothing about boxing.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Commit suicide. You're no boxing fan.


Joshua would win. Ive said it before and will say it again. Your response is pretty much the same too


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wilder will remove Wlad's head from his neck.


Troll.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Some of the wlad hate is pathetic. He's a great champion, he can do no fucking right by some of you spastics.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Wlad is one of the greatest heavyweights in history.


Totally agree.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Wlad is one of the greatest heavyweights in history.


I don't see what issue anyone can have with the performance tonight.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wladimir did well but what the hell does Pulev think would happen when you don't move your head and keep your right hand a mile from your face. Dumbass.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad I streamed this now


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Troll.


If wilder lands he wins


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> Joshua would win. Ive said it before and will say it again. Your response is pretty much the same too


Way too early days for a retarded comment like this.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Wladimir did well but what the hell does Pulev think would happen when you don't move your head and keep your right hand a mile from your face. Dumbass.


:deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Fucking hell Wlads embarrassing, Joshua will murder him in one


Only if he had a rocket launcher, even then it's a 50/50..


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Way too early days for a retarded comment like this.


Great contribution and insight from the boxing journo of chb


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

if Wilder can get his punches off first he can beat Wlad. Defensively Wlad has problems at this age he needs to clinch more but Pulev wobbled Wlad's legs with a jab in the first and landed some big shot. Wilder has a real chance especially since Wlad will be even older by then. 
I don't see Wlad beating Joe Louis' record he will lose.
Fury, Wilder and maybe Chisora have a chance and if he really tries to break Louis' record Joshua might have a chance.
This is not the same Wlad who fought Chagaev. He took more risks offensively but defensively he's vulnerable now and his jab is less accurate and dangerous than it used to be.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Only if he had a rocket launcher, even then it's a 50/50..


 @Chacal this is what a retarded comment looks like


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> Great contribution and insight from the boxing journo of chb


I've wondered before why Ive never seen you post about boxing. Now I understand, it's because you know fuck all about it.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Enjoy the knockout


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> if Wilder can get his punches off first he can beat Wlad. Defensively Wlad has problems at this age he needs to clinch more but Pulev wobbled Wlad's legs with a jab in the first and landed some big shot. Wilder has a real chance especially since Wlad will be even older by then.
> I don't see Wlad beating Joe Louis' record he will lose.
> Fury, Wilder and maybe Chisora have a chance and if he really tries to break Louis' record Joshua might have a chance.
> This is not the same Wlad who fought Chagaev. He took more risks offensively but defensively he's vulnerable now and his jab is less accurate and dangerous than it used to be.


I agree. Good post.

Wilder is fast and has obvious power. If he gets off first he can win. I doubt Wilder can handle Wladimir's power. I honestly think whoever lands clean first wins that one.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've wondered before why Ive never seen you post about boxing. Now I understand, it's because you know fuck all about it.


Im still yet to read a single bit of analysis or knowledge from you ever. What exactly did your wannabe journo ass bring here? Fuck all!! Just sniping from the side with no substance. We can have a lifetime ban bet on that fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sick KO


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> if Wilder can get his punches off first he can beat Wlad. Defensively Wlad has problems at this age he needs to clinch more but Pulev wobbled Wlad's legs with a jab in the first and landed some big shot. Wilder has a real chance especially since Wlad will be even older by then.
> I don't see Wlad beating Joe Louis' record he will lose.
> Fury, Wilder and maybe Chisora have a chance and if he really tries to break Louis' record Joshua might have a chance.
> This is not the same Wlad who fought Chagaev. He took more risks offensively but defensively he's vulnerable now and his jab is less accurate and dangerous than it used to be.


Wilder is a club fighter.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Some of the wlad hate is pathetic. He's a great champion, he can do no fucking right by some of you spastics.


Great advocacy here. Very well written. Do you write for the daily sport?

Many comments are supportive. Ive said he impressed me. That the only praise ive ever given the man whose happy to fund the bombing of schools in east ua


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Wlad has gotten more aggressive training with banks


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Based on what? You know less than nothing about boxing.


:lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> this is what a retarded comment looks like


You seriously think Joshua has a chance against Klitschko?? Then you're a fucking idiot who has no place on a boxing forum.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Wilder is a club fighter.


Meaningless phrase. he has fought at mgm so he is an arena fighter by definition


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Waldo will call bow down to anthony the great


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> You seriously think Joshua has a chance against Klitschko?? Then you're a fucking idiot who has no place on a boxing forum.


Considering the fan boi statement that you just made and your utter lack of substance or rebuttal - thats you


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> Im still yet to read a single bit of analysis or knowledge from you ever. What exactly did your wannabe journo ass bring here? Fuck all!! Just sniping from the side with no substance. We can have a lifetime ban bet on that fight.


Because you rarely enter the WBF. If you had and read my posts you'd see I provide a breakdown with most predictions I make.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Because you rarely enter the WBF. If you had and read my posts you'd see I provide a breakdown with most predictions I make.


Well bravo on your contribution in this thread :rolleyes


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> Considering the fan boi statement that you just made and your utter lack of substance or rebuttal - thats you


What fan boi statement did I make?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> Well bravo on your contribution in this thread :rolleyes


Why don't you go back to the lounge and post about Muslims or something, mong.

Later.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Wilder is a club fighter.


I dont agree with you. His power and speed elevate him above club level. I, like many others, feel his beard may not be up to scratch but I give him a chance against Wladimir. Pulev had Wladimir hurt with a jab in the first round. A right hand from Wilder is much harder than a jab from Pulev.

At least that's how I see it.

I am in no way guaranteeing a Wilder win, but I'm just saying it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Only if he had a rocket launcher, even then it's a 50/50..


This one


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

The winner of Fury-Chisora is Wlad's mandatory, right?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Literally the only reason people are giving Wilder a shot is a) He has a hard right hand and b) Wlad has a shaky chin

But really; a) Wlad has a harder right hand, an epic left hook and a perfect jab and b) Wilder has a shaky chin

:lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm one of Wlad's biggest detractors, but he hasn't looked that fluid offensively since the Wach fight. His left hook was superb tonight and his footwork is astonishing for a big man. After the Povetkin debacle this was exactly what he needed.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> This one


Mate, you're clearly deluded. How is my saying a *NINE *fight novice having no chance against the man who has been HW champ for the last *EIGHT *years a fan boi comment??


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Literally the only reason people are giving Wilder a shot is a) He has a hard right hand and b) Wlad has a shaky chin
> 
> But really; a) Wlad has a harder right hand, an epic left hook and a perfect jab and b) Wilder has a shaky chin
> 
> :lol:


I dont disagree, I mean if all you have is a hard right hand, it can get you far in the heavyweight division. Especially with a champ with, like you said, a shaky chin.

I expect that Wladimir will win, he's by far the more proven and polished fighter, but and I doubt you disagree, if Wilder lands his monster right hand flush, Wladimir will not get up.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Literally the only reason people are giving Wilder a shot is a) He has a hard right hand and b) Wlad has a shaky chin
> 
> But really; a) Wlad has a harder right hand, an epic left hook and a perfect jab and b) Wilder has a shaky chin


Bang on the money.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I'm one of Wlad's biggest detractors, but he hasn't looked that fluid offensively since the Wach fight. His left hook was superb tonight and his footwork is astonishing for a big man. After the Povetkin debacle this was exactly what he needed.


agreed


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Mate, you're clearly deluded. How is my saying a *NINE *fight novice having no chance against the man who has been HW champ for the last *EIGHT *years a fan boi comment??


I see what you did there....change the words you used entirely. :lol:

Even changed you are still wrong. Wlad called him into camo to size him up


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I dont agree with you. His power and speed elevate him above club level. I, like many others, feel his beard may not be up to scratch but I give him a chance against Wladimir. Pulev had Wladimir hurt with a jab in the first round. A right hand from Wilder is much harder than a jab from Pulev.
> 
> At least that's how I see it.
> 
> I am in no way guaranteeing a Wilder win, but I'm just saying it's not out of the realm of possibility.


You do know there's more distance between a jab and a right hand right?

How do you know Wilders power would even be legit at this level?

How do you know he wouldn't shit his pants and barely throw anything?

He's an untested, sloppy, protected sham of a fighter and althougg you seem fair and diplomatic I can't wait to rub it in peoples faces when Wilder loses (probably before he even gets to Wlad, he is that poor)


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> I see what you did there....change the words you used entirely.


Do your parents know you're up this late and that you haven't taken your medication??


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Do your parents know you're up this late and that you haven't taken your medication??


:rolleyes

This is from someone who has a comic book view of woads ability to withstand a rocket launcher from someone who could beat him up without one


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Damn Wlad suprisd me with this one top notch performance


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wilder has a 'monster right hand' but hasn't knocked out anyone decent at all. 

'Hey, fellas, take a look at this drink it has THE BEST FLAVOUR EVER! Wait, no I haven't tasted it. Some guys that have never drank anything other than piss told me it was though'.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Why on Earth are people mentioning Joshua in this thread? Boggles the mind...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Why on Earth are people mentioning Joshua in this thread? Boggles the mind...


'Cause they are complete idiots and quite possibly xenophobic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Literally the only reason people are giving Wilder a shot is a) He has a hard right hand and b) Wlad has a shaky chin
> 
> But really; a) Wlad has a harder right hand, an epic left hook and a perfect jab and b) Wilder has a shaky chin
> 
> :lol:


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You do know there's more distance between a jab and a right hand right?
> 
> How do you know Wilders power would even be legit at this level?
> 
> ...


I understand your points. I see it from a different perspective.

I don't know if it's legit at the highest level, but it appears to me that it is legit. The way he delivers the punches, the torque he appears to get from his hips. It seems like real power.

The fact that he keeps his hands low leads me to believe Wladimir will starch him but again, let me reiterate, we all know Wladimir can be hurt. Wilder has the ability to hurt him badly.

I will restate, that I believe the more polished, experienced fighter in Wladimir would win this match up but like I said, it is not entirely out of the realm of possibility that Wilder puts Wladimir to sleep.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> 'Cause they are complete idiots and quite possibly xenophobic.


I mean Wilder I can just about see, even if I think he's a sloppy untested slugger with a highly padded record, but a kid who hasn't even got fights in the double digits yet? Just makes me lose faith in humanity.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> 'Cause they are complete idiots and quite possibly xenophobic.


:lol:

Yet wlad himself called joshua up for sparring and praised him highly


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yet wlad himself called joshua up for sparring and praised him highly


Which means what, exactly?


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Which means what, exactly?


Which mean wlad called him up for a reason. Like a scouting mission.

We wont know for 18 months at best sadly


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with you guys? Lots of offense and beautiful hooks. A masterful knockout. And still the lot of you crying. Man


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Kissan said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you guys? Lots of offense and beautiful hooks. A masterful knockout. And still the lot of you crying. Man


No way. I said i was impressed for once


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Besides a lucky punch, which can always happen in boxing, especially in heavyweight boxing, there is NO ONE right now, who can match Wlad. Period


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

JMP said:


> The sooner Wladimir retires or gets knocked the fuck out, the better for boxing. I won't miss him at all when he calls it a career.


I'm sure he'll be absolutely fucking devastated to read your sentiments.

He might even need therapy !


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kissan said:


> Besides a lucky punch, which can always happen in boxing, especially in heavyweight boxing, there is NO ONE right now, who can match Wlad. Period


He is damn effective.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wilder will remove Wlad's head from his neck.


Someone removed your brain from its head.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

First things first.

I had not expected all that clinching.

But Wlad's left hook is BRILLIANT :bbb
I didn't even care about the clinching, Pulev is a strong dude and was working in the clinch, and those lefts were just too damn great.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kissan said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you guys? Lots of offense and beautiful hooks. A masterful knockout. And still the lot of you crying. Man


Because even with a guy who showed less head movement than the Statue of Liberty Wlad would resort to pawing forward and slipping inside Pulev's own sloppy shots to administer a clinical counter-clinch. Numerous times Wlad didn't even throw his own punch before going for the grope. It's embarrassing.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wilder will remove Wlad's head from his neck.


And Wlad can remove Wilder's head from the third dimension.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> :lol:
> Yet wlad himself called joshua up for sparring and praised him highly


And he also called up Kevin Johnson and Malik Scott.
2 good sparring partners in preparation for a boxer, same thing for Joshua.



Setanta said:


> Someone removed your brain from its head.


:lol:


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Wlad has had his share of bad performances over the years, but tonight simply was not the case. Nobody was more disgusted with the farce of the Povetkin fight than me. Tonight though, I give Wlad his due. He annihilated Pulev. He kicked fuck out of that guy, that was nuts.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Someone removed your brain from its head.


Oh, the razor sharp wit !

I am undone, sir!

:-(


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i could see why people give wilder a shot. pulev landed some shots. probably gets sparked though


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

haha shannon briggs tried to get in the ring :lol:


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Some thoughts on this one.

Fair play to Pulev. He gave Wlad more to think about than anyone since fuck knows when.
When Pulev brought it, properly brought it, Wlad came out with that PEACH of a left hook. Boss.
Wlad's jab really is ATG. Like Lewis, Holmes, Foreman, Ali, Wlad company. 
Tyson Fury gives Wlad HELL. Utter HELL. I'm not saying he beats him, but he gives him kittens. Both chinny in my book.
Wlad looked fragile tonight, like Corrie Sanders fragile. David Haye never made him look like this.
On this form Fury has a better chance than Wilder. Deontay too predictable, Fury has the element of surprise, which was Pulev's best work tonight.
Would love to see Fury Klitschko. Love it.
Respect to Wlad tonight, rode his toughest test for a while, pulled out a money shot like a boss. No one should underestimate the big man.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I couldn't agree more.


Who is that he is fighting there?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Who is that he is fighting there?


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=270255&cat=boxer


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=270255&cat=boxer


Ahh it's firtha. I couldn't make him out in the gif.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> Some thoughts on this one.
> 
> Fair play to Pulev. He gave Wlad more to think about than anyone since fuck knows when.
> When Pulev brought it, properly brought it, Wlad came out with that PEACH of a left hook. Boss.
> ...


Good post, but with Fury... do you think Fury does anything to prevent Wlad landing left hooks and straight rights at will? Either punch could do it. One punch KO power with the skills to deliver is huge, and I'm not convinced Fury has an answer

It's an intriguing fight nevertheless. As is Wilder. I don't give either of them more than a small chance to win, but both are big and offensively have the tools to do it. As a Wlad fan I'd like to see him take on the winner of Fury/Chisora, Wilder or Stiverne and then retire. One more big win for the haters to downplay but I think Povetkin, Pulev and one of the guys above could be enough to move Wlad up in the ATG rankings from where he was before fighting Povetkin


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl Fuck, I missed this!

Gonna download now. :bbb


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Squire said:


> Good post, but with Fury... do you think Fury does anything to prevent Wlad landing left hooks and straight rights at will? Either punch could do it. One punch KO power with the skills to deliver is huge, and I'm not convinced Fury has an answer
> 
> It's an intriguing fight nevertheless. As is Wilder. I don't give either of them more than a small chance to win, but both are big and offensively have the tools to do it. As a Wlad fan I'd like to see him take on the winner of Fury/Chisora, Wilder or Stiverne and then retire. One more big win for the haters to downplay but I think Povetkin, Pulev and one of the guys above could be enough to move Wlad up in the ATG rankings from where he was before fighting Povetkin


Wlad is ATG material lets not beat around the bush now. History will judge his reign well. BUT tonight we saw a glimpse of what happens when he's roughed up. The flipside is, he turned into a fucking BOSS and KOd the muthafucka. Wlad is chinwise fragile for sure, but he showed real boss mental strength tonight, deserves credit for that finish. Who knows what the fuck Fury does, he could get bombed out clean by the first one two. Or he COULD make it interesting and ask Wlad more questions than anyone has. Wlad showed Pulev respect tonight, he's not faced someone his own size aka Fury, such an intriguing match up;

Wilder less so for me as he is extremely straightforward and more than a little predictable. Fury is a wild card, with the size and range, to ask real questions.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> Wlad is ATG material lets not beat around the bush now. History will judge his reign well. BUT tonight we saw a glimpse of what happens when he's roughed up. The flipside is, he turned into a fucking BOSS and KOd the muthafucka. Wlad is chinwise fragile for sure, but he showed real boss mental strength tonight, deserves credit for that finish. Who knows what the fuck Fury does, he could get bombed out clean by the first one two. Or he COULD make it interesting and ask Wlad more questions than anyone has. Wlad showed Pulev respect tonight, he's not faced someone his own size aka Fury, such an intriguing match up;
> 
> Wilder less so for me as he is extremely straightforward and more than a little predictable. Fury is a wild card, with the size and range, to ask real questions.


I think Wach was the same size as Fury (presumably still is) but was quite orthodox whereas I'd expect Fury to swarm and be more aggressive. It's a fight that interests me, let's see how he does against Chisora next week


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Wilder is a club fighter.


Doesn't matter offensively even if it's due to physical attributes he's a level above Pulev who gave Wlad some trouble offensively. if he gets hit he goes down no doubt but he has a legit chance


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Oh, the razor sharp wit !
> 
> I am undone, sir!


My apologies, addict.

It was all I could think of in retort to such a laughable post.

I feel embarrassed now when I realize you were clearly joking.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Doesn't matter offensively even if it's due to physical attributes he's a level above Pulev who gave Wlad some trouble offensively. if he gets hit he goes down no doubt but he has a legit chance


Pulev has stopped better men than Wilder has.

Being able to hit harder is useless if you're ever worse defensively or when your accuracy is worse.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Pulev has stopped better men than Wilder has.
> 
> Being able to hit harder is useless if you're ever worse defensively or when your accuracy is worse.


It's arguable. The best stoppage win Pulev has is Dimitrenko and Wilder stopped Scott. Ok Scott looked in abd shape compared to the guy who beat Glazkov but he also looked in not as good of a shape vs Leapai and still won. 
But yeah it's arguable up to this point. But he would only fight Wlad anyway if he beats Stiverne and if he stops Stiverne he would have a better stoppage win than Pulev.
That said Stiverne could also beat him


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Pulev has stopped better men than Wilder has.
> 
> Being able to hit harder is useless if you're ever worse defensively or when your accuracy is worse.


I still don't understand why Wilder is billed as a huge puncher, alot of mediocre punching HW's would be 32(32)-0 against his opposition... It's not like he's scoring brutal KO's either.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> It's arguable. The best stoppage win Pulev has is Dimitrenko and Wilder stopped Scott. Ok Scott looked in abd shape compared to the guy who beat Glazkov but he also looked in not as good of a shape vs Leapai and still won.
> But yeah it's arguable up to this point. But he would only fight Wlad anyway if he beats Stiverne and if he stops Stiverne he would have a better stoppage win than Pulev.
> That said Stiverne could also beat him


I'm pretty convinced Scott is extremely glassy if he didn't take a dive against Wilder.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

just saw the extended highlights. Respect to both fighters. Pulev, came and never stopped fighting for the win and caught Wlad with some good shots. Mkes a nice change. Wlad did what he had to do. The crown did their bit too - good atmosphere!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Wlad has gotten more aggressive training with banks


maybe, or is just Pulev came to fight and didn't disappear into a Clottey shell?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

PivotPunch said:


> It's arguable. The best stoppage win Pulev has is Dimitrenko and Wilder stopped Scott. Ok Scott looked in abd shape compared to the guy who beat Glazkov but he also looked in not as good of a shape vs Leapai and still won.
> But yeah it's arguable up to this point. But he would only fight Wlad anyway if he beats Stiverne and if he stops Stiverne he would have a better stoppage win than Pulev.
> That said Stiverne could also beat him


Scott took a horrendous dive and Pulev won legit fights

To compare Wilder to Pulev is disingenuous at best and outright reaching at worst

I could write a long essay about why Pulev is a better fighter than Wilder, but how about I just post the records

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=511850&cat=boxer

compared to:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=468841&cat=boxer

Unfortunately for Wilder, a much MUCH better fighter than him just got knocked out cold by Klitschko, this once again shatters any illusion that he has a chance


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Scott took a horrendous dive and Pulev won legit fights
> 
> To compare Wilder to Pulev is disingenuous at best and outright reaching at worst
> 
> ...


I never said Wilder has the better record. It has nothing to do with him having a legit chance to beat Wlad though on paper a much better chance than Pulev. Records don't win you any fights


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

How so? a first round mauling of Audley Harrison, Kelvin Price, Kertson Manswell, Marlon Hayes, Nicolai Firtha, his last fight was against Jason Gavern ffs.


Pulev beat Zack Page in his 4th pro fight, stopped Skelton in his 5th, stopped Rossy, Abell, Dimitrenko, Ustinov and outclassed the rest including Tony Thompson and Travis Walker.

In 20 fights, On paper Kubrat Pulev has a far better record than Deontay Wilder


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Who is that he is fighting there?


Yeah, it was Firtha. If Birtha's flabby jab did that to Wilder, I wonder what Wlad's would do. :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, it was Firtha. If Birtha's flabby jab did that to Wilder, I wonder what Wlad's would do. :lol:


I realize you are hampered by a severe lack of boxing understanding, but I'll explain to to you anyway: Just as in the absurd Dustin Nichols fight, with firtha the reason Wilder stumbled while moving backwards, slipping the punch. The punch itself did no damage (because Wilder has surprisingly good defensive moves.) Wilder's big problem, which that incident shows clearly, is that he has questionable balance when an opponent forces him backwards. But this obvious fact won't stop the haterz, and who cares.? You guys are hilarious.

And stop claiming Scott took a dive. Every time you do so, you make yourself a giant cunt.

Sadly, we'll likely never see Wilder decapitate Wlad, because Wlad will likely never have the balls to actually face him. They'll be lots of talk, lots of plans, and then the money won't be right, or they'll be a dispute about the venue, or the ref.

You can bet on it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I realize you are hampered by a severe lack of boxing understanding, but I'll explain to to you anyway: Just as in the absurd Dustin Nichols fight, with firtha the reason Wilder stumbled while moving backwards, slipping the punch. The punch itself did no damage (because Wilder has surprisingly good defensive moves.) Wilder's big problem, which that incident shows clearly, is that he has questionable balance when an opponent forces him backwards. But this obvious fact won't stop the haterz, and who cares.? You guys are hilarious.
> 
> And stop claiming Scott took a dive. Every time you do so, you make yourself a giant cunt.
> 
> ...


Scott took a dive.:deal


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Wilder wouldn't have even got up from that jab in the first round that pulev landed, let alone stayed on his feet. Great performance by Wladimir, but why the hell was the camera cutting to Vitali's wife during almost every round? She looked more emotional over Wlad's match than she's ever looked for a Vitali fight lol


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kissan said:


> Besides a lucky punch, which can always happen in boxing, especially in heavyweight boxing, there is NO ONE right now, who can match Wlad. Period


Because the division is truly shit. Period.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> IAnd stop claiming Scott took a dive. Every time you do so, you make yourself a giant cunt.


You call someone a giant cunt for their post then post this.....



Cableaddict said:


> Sadly, we'll likely never see Wilder decapitate Wlad, because Wlad will likely never have the balls to actually face him.


:huh


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think it's ludicrous to bring up Wilder or Joshua. Given how one sided Wlad's wins are, who should we be talking about? Fury, Stiverne? That's just as ridiculous as Wilder and Joshua to me as things stand. Every one of them has a such a small chance of winning that we might aswell be talking about anyone in the top 10 or any prospect. I can't think of anyone who stands much more of a chance than anyone else (or at least, if they do, it's marginal)


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Scanning through the heavyweight division I would say there are realistically only 3 contenders who have better than an outside chance of beating Wlad.

Stiverne
Fury 
Joshua (in 18 months)


Obviously your Price's and Wilder's have outside chances due to their punch power but they have literally nothing else in their locker.

Fury has the age, size, the reach, the speed, the heart and respectable punching power (75% KO rate) to trouble Wlad. He lacks concentration and his defence is leaky.

Stiverne has the skills, the chin and super punch power. An equaliser up there with Lucas Browne's. He lacks size and at 6'1 is at a real disadvantage.

Joshua has the age, physique and punch power, but he is unseasoned and a little bit smaller than Wlad.

In time Joshua could be the biggest threat, but IMO ATM it is Fury he will ask the most questions.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

1. If people are going to mention Joshua then they must also mention Parker (who could be the better fighter IMO)

2. Scott took a dive Vs Wilder, a blind dead man could see it.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

JohnH said:


> 1. If people are going to mention Joshua then they must also mention Parker (who could be the better fighter IMO)
> 
> 2. *Scott took a dive Vs Wilder, a blind dead man could see it*.


that's one of the many reasons I dismissed him.

Scott took some BIG shots from Lepai who knocked down Boystovv multiple times, yet he went down to a jab vs Wilde that didn't even break his guard.

Malik almost alluded to it by saying he would love a rematch and the result would be very different second time around.

You wouldn't really say that if you had genuinely been flattened for a straight KO by a jab would you??


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

JohnH said:


> 1. If people are going to mention Joshua then they must also mention Parker (who could be the better fighter IMO)
> 
> 2. Scott took a dive Vs Wilder, a blind dead man could see it.


I've only seen Parker fight once so far vs Nascriemento and he struggled in parts. Fury KOd him out ice cold back when he was unbeaten, he has since lost another 5 or so fights ... So wasn't that impressed with Parker.

I take it that was an off night?


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> Scanning through the heavyweight division I would say there are realistically only 3 contenders who have better than an outside chance of beating Wlad.
> 
> Stiverne
> Fury
> ...


I don't even think those guys have even an outside chance at any point until Wlad retires.

Out of interest what makes you think Fury, who has he been in with that even remotely compares with Wlad? If it was Wlad in there instead of Cunningham Fury would've been in intensive care.

Fury's miles slower that Wlad, has awful defence, awful footwork and not that impressive power. Wlad is light years ahead of fury at literally everything to do with boxing.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> IMO ATM it is Fury he will ask the most questions.


Fury has been put on his arse by a feather fisted cruiser ( Steve Cunningham ) and a feather fisted heavy ( Neven Pajkic ), Wlad would KO him with a straight right jab. He asks no questions mate.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Wordup said:


> I don't even think those guys have even an outside chance at any point until Wlad retires.
> 
> *Out of interest what makes you think Fury, *who has he been in with that even remotely compares with Wlad? If it was Wlad in there instead of Cunningham Fury would've been in intensive care.
> 
> Fury's miles slower that Wlad, has awful defence, awful footwork and not that impressive power. Wlad is light years ahead of fury at literally everything to do with boxing.


I certainly wouldn't have any confidence he would win.

BUT

- He throws and lands the most punches and power punches of any top 30 heavyweight. I think his stats are literally double Pulev's output and higher than Wlad.
- He has a considerably longer reach than Wlad, so if he was super duper disciplined should be able to eliminate Wlad's jab altogether and cause some damage with his own, he pretty much breaks the nose of every opponent to date with his jab.
- He is 12 years younger so should be able to maintain his workrate in a way Wlad couldn't.
- His 3 inch height and 2 stone weight advantage means Wlad wouldn't be able to clinch. He may even be the victim of clinching for the first time in his career.
- He has decent head movement which is a rarity for a H/W
- His punch power is more than respectable enough to keep Wlad cautious.

However his defence is leaky and he is prone to lapses of concentration and over confidence which will be fatal with Wlad.

I just think Fury brings more problems to solve for Wlad than any other heavweight.

if Stiverne was 4" taller I would say he would be the toughest test, but he is smaller than most Cruiserweights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wordup said:


> I don't even think those guys have even an outside chance at any point until Wlad retires.
> 
> Out of interest what makes you think Fury, who has he been in with that even remotely compares with Wlad? If it was Wlad in there instead of Cunningham Fury would've been in intensive care.
> 
> Fury's miles slower that Wlad, has awful defence, awful footwork and not that impressive power. Wlad is light years ahead of fury at literally everything to do with boxing.


This.

Fury has awful concentration and defence.and his footwork would look clumsy and poor next to wladimir.

It would be a mismatch,and I'm amazed anyone thinks otherwise.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> I've only seen Parker fight once so far vs Nascriemento and he struggled in parts. Fury KOd him out ice cold back when he was unbeaten, he has since lost another 5 or so fights ... So wasn't that impressed with Parker.
> 
> *I take it that was an off night?*


Yes, not his best.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> I certainly wouldn't have any confidence he would win.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Cheers.

I can just see Fury being caught completely flat footed with a big right in the 1st few rounds and that being the end of that.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

After the way Wlad dispatched of Pulev I'm astounded anyone thinks Fury stands even the remotest chance of troubling him. He gets utterly demolished. No question.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I couldn't agree more.


Is that my GIF? :rofl


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Fury has been put on his arse by a feather fisted cruiser ( Steve Cunningham ) and a feather fisted heavy ( Neven Pajkic ), Wlad would KO him with a* straight right jab.* He asks no questions mate.


Since when did Wlad use a right jab? :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

KING said:


> Since when did Wlad use a right jab? :lol:


Exactly my point!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KING said:


> Is that my GIF? :rofl


No, I made that one because everyone is talking about Wlad getting shaken up by Pulev's jab. Point me to your .gif, though, because yours might be better quality. :lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, I made that one because everyone is talking about Wlad getting shaken up by Pulev's jab. Point me to your .gif, though, because yours might be better quality. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


>


There was also a right hand that seemed to wobble him before he clinched.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There was also a right hand that seemed to wobble him before he clinched.


:yep

All in all, that was the best Wlad fight in a LONG damn time though.

That last round it looked like Pulev got in a 1-2, brought me to my feet! Then it was like somebody finally hit the Wlad "rage" button when Wlad promptly SMOKED his ass with a left hook from hell.

Wlad's overhand right is one SCARY sum' bitch to behold too, when he really fires it like he did mid-fight once or twice :scaredas:


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


>


Pretty embarrassing for a fighter of his stature. But shit happens. Alvarado got all jelly-legged after a jab from Brandon Rios, he's pretty tough.

Wlad still beat the shit out of him in the very same round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

KING said:


> Since when did Wlad use a right jab? :lol:


Perhaps he will go southpaw.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Pretty embarrassing for a fighter of his stature. But shit happens. Alvarado got all jelly-legged after a jab from Brandon Rios, he's pretty tough.
> 
> Wlad still beat the shit out of him in the very same round.


Agreed. Wladimir dominated.

Just posted it in case people didn't see it or weren't sure what I was referring to when I said he got stunned by Pulev's jab.


----------

